
No Amount of Alcohol Is Good for Your Health, Global Study Says - apo
https://www.npr.org/2018/08/24/641618937/no-amount-of-alcohol-is-good-for-your-health-global-study-claims
======
justboxing
Previous Discussion =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17832654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17832654)

